# Honey Price in Virginia? Region 4?



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the latest honey prices for #1 glass in Virginia is? I think it is Region 4 maybe. Thanks!


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Ruben:
Can I ask you a question about your hive here.

http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/Ruben111/HoneyBees/?action=view&current=DSCN3800.jpg

Entrance reducer is upside down...why? you make them climb over to get in... and also you have the winter side open too... are we doing that for some reason?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

http://s42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/Ruben111/HoneyBees/?action=view&current=DSCN4060.jpg

Why did this photo load and something stated I now have a virus? 

Glad I have a great V-scan


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi EagleRock, the entrance reducer was one that got cut wrong at the factory. But I put them in upside down so that if an excess of bees die they won't clog up the entrance. This pic was a package of bees and I put it on so til they built up colony numbers some. As for the picture uploads they are both in my album and I clicked into them fine with no viruses. I would suggest looking for other sources for any viruses, never had a complaint or problem with photobucket before.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I sell my honey at a premium price. I've cultivated a market that really seeks out locally produced honey with no chems. I sell 1 lb glass queenline jars between $6-$8 depending upon the venue. The $8 price is where I need to pay entrance fees, etc.


----------

